

Ask HN: Just graduated from college, don't know where to go from here.advice? - vortexh

Just graduated with my degree in Bioengineering. Covered a mix of statistics, MATLAB oriented projects, and capstone design. My capstone design was about building an accessory for a child seat that would allow it rotate. Worked with a real client on this year long project. As you can imagine, this isn&#x27;t exactly bioengineering because it was more of a mechanical engineering project.<p>I don&#x27;t have a solid background in deep computer sciency stuff or programming stuff but did some stuff with neural networks so data analysis would be cool. I was thinking about applying to the NSA because they have plenty of jobs for STEM graduates.<p>I&#x27;ve used python (barely though), plenty of experience with MATLAB, but I&#x27;m highly ambitious so learning new languages won&#x27;t be a problem.<p>I don&#x27;t know where to go from here. A source of some income would be good because I want to know what a salary feels like.<p>Any suggestions?
======
sharemywin
Didn't your university have some kind of graduate placement program? You can
look for jobs with state government and/or consulting companies that do
project work. You probably need to take some classes on the latest
technologies. Look in craigslist for skills employers a looking for a take a
class from the local community college or similar.

